

California Supreme Court says junk email messages don't violate anti-spam law - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202462896750&Calif_Justices_Say_Junk_EMail_Messages_Dont_Violate_AntiSpam_Law

======
sli
So spam doesn't violate an anti-spam law? Interesting.

~~~
mooism2
Well, those particular spams don't.

------
julius_geezer
This is Vonage doing bush-league stuff? Wow.

